# Cherub versions / upgrades / product evolution etc



## pebster (Jul 14, 2014)

After much deliberation on where to start off in the semi-automatic coffee machine journey I think I have finally settled on a second hand cherub. (I'll not bore you with the agonising decision making process and endless reading and research as it appears anybody on this forum has been through a similar process at some time or other).

My question is; has there been much variation in the Cherub product. When was the product first introduced and what changes have happened to it and when? Other than the gripe about the drip tray size and that there seems to be a new one on newer models I cant seem to find much on the Cherub ranges evolution.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

*original cherub:*

Built in water tank, small shallow round drip tray, no water filter, round cap on top panel for refill.

*Mk2 (the one I had):*

*
*

Removable water tank with filter, larger drip tray on black and coloured models, flat access panel on top so you can fit cups over it

Theres also a new luxury version with what looks like a proper lever activated E61 group, and nicer levers for the steam and water. But functionaly its the same.


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

I have the mk2, but have never been able to remove the water tank. Is there a trick to it, or do I just need to give it a some proper welly to pull the white water tank out?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Take the filter out and then just prize it out. Not really welly needed more gentle prizing and wiggling


----------

